# Indian troops, Kashmir protesters clash as top rebel killed



## Devil Soul

*Indian troops, Kashmir protesters clash as top rebel killed*
AP — UPDATED 4 MINUTES AGO
WHATSAPP
 3 COMMENTS


PRINT





A masked Kashmiri protester prepares to throws a brick at an Indian policeman during a protest in Srinagar. —AP




Kashmiri Muslims carry the body of Burhan Wani, a separatist militant leader, during his funeral in Tral, south of Srinagar. —Reuters

SRINAGAR: Indian authorities imposed an indefinite curfew in most parts of Kashmir on Saturday, a day after government forces killed the top rebel commander in the disputed Himalayan region, officials said, describing it as a major success against rebels fighting Indian rule.

Thousands of armed police and paramilitary soldiers in riot gear fanned out across most towns and villages, including the region's main city of Srinagar.





Kashmiri mourners wave the Pakistani flag as they shout pro-freedom slogans during the funeral of Burhan Muzaffar Wani. —AFP


They laid razor wire and erected steel barricades on the streets and drove through neighborhoods warning residents to stay indoors.

Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, was killed in fighting on Friday after Indian troops, acting on a tip, cordoned a forested village in the southern Kashmir's Kokernag area, said Police Director-General K. Rajendra.

Two rebel comrades of Wani were also killed in the gunbattle, he said. In his early 20's, Wani had become the iconic face of militancy in Kashmir over the last five years.

He was a household name and his video clips and pictures were widely circulated among young people in Kashmir.

Unlike the rebel leaders of the early 1990s, Wani did not cover his face in videos widely circulated on cellphones.

Inspector-General Syed Javaid Mujtaba Gillani described his killing as the “biggest success against militants” in recent years. As news of his death spread, tens of thousands of people took to the streets in several places in Kashmir, denouncing his killing and chanting slogans against Indian rule.

Indian officials, fearing that the killing could lead to violent protests in the already troubled region, suspended an annual Hindu pilgrimage to a mountain cave which draws about half a million people each year.

Officials also suspended cellphone services in southern parts of Kashmir and blocked mobile internet in rest of the region to prevent anti-India demonstrators from mobilizing.

Shops, businesses, schools and government offices were shut following the security lockdown and a general strike called by anti-India separatists. Authorities also postponed school and college examinations and suspended rail services.

Separatist leaders asked people to march to southern Tral town for Wani's funeral on Saturday. Rajendra, the police chief, said Wani's body was handed over to the family but warned that no one would be allowed to march to Tral. “Only locals would be allowed to participate in his funeral,” he said.

However, hundreds of protesters came out in several neighborhoods in southern Kashmir, chanting “Go India! Go back” and “We want freedom".





—AFP


Most citizens in the mostly Muslim region have long resented the Indian presence, and support rebel demands for independence or merger with Pakistan.

India and Pakistan have fought three wars, two of them over control of Kashmir, since they won independence from British colonialists in 1947.

More than 68,000 people have been killed in the uprising and the subsequent Indian military crackdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ito

8 civilians and 3 police got killed


----------



## hussain0216

We are with you people of kashmir 

Always remember the injustice the indian hindus forced upon you, teach your children of the struggle and fight on, you dont always have to pick up arms to resist india

Freedom is costly, you will lose many but subjugation is not an option

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/poli...g-highlights-1429681?pfrom=home-lateststories

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/curf...d-10-updates-1429562?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## hussain0216

sarjenprabhu said:


> What else can you people do???



Support the people of kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hussain0216

sarjenprabhu said:


> With what....??? Encouraging terrorism which would lead to a death of a kid.!!! And you take pleasure in it..!!!!! No wonder



Freedom is costly, we cannot stop the people os kashmir from fighting for their freedom or giving wani a heros burial or throwing stones at indian soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haviZsultan

According to Indians this is less than 1% of the population, even after these massive rallies and survey results saying majority of Kashmiris are demanding freedom. Ways to delude themselves. Nice thing they won't be ready when we Lucknowis rise up and take what is ours, what was always ours. Was ours with the Kingdom Awadh, Mewar and Malwa. Good luck to them but we have enough of Indian lies. The first step would be for shias and sunnis in up to unite. 

The Indians like ranjeet are right that we are a divided lot. This divide and rule policy has cost us our freedom independence and way of life. We were once proud people who voted for the All India Muslim League and its demand for complete independence from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

> Protests against the killing of Hijbul Mujahideen militant Burhan Wani on Friday, led to violence in Kashmir on Saturday. At least 8 *civilians *were killed and several others were injured in clashes with security forces in Srinagar.
> 
> Wani was shot dead along with two other militants by security forces and police in Bumdoora village on Friday, 85 km south of Srinagar.
> 
> *Protesters attacked police posts, security personnel and BJP office in Kulgam.* Groups of youths pelted stones at police posts and police stations at Bandipora, Qazigund and Larnoo in Anantnag district, a police official said.



http://indianexpress.com/article/in...illing-kashmir-protests-live-updates-2903122/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

kaykay said:


> And many millions to participate in voting under Indian systems....as I said, they are minorities.



If i was there i would vote too, i would encourage all other muslims to vote, voting allows us to hold atleast some control, but even after voting I would still hate hindus and despise india


----------



## hussain0216

Freedom is costly, you will lose many but stay strong kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kaykay

haviZsultan said:


> According to Indians this is less than 1% of the population, even after these massive rallies and survey results saying majority of Kashmiris are demanding freedom. Ways to delude themselves. Nice thing they won't be ready when we Lucknowis rise up and take what is ours, what was always ours. Was ours with the Kingdom Awadh, Mewar and Malwa. Good luck to them but we have enough of Indian lies. The first step would be for shias and sunnis in up to unite.
> 
> The Indians like ranjeet are right that we are a divided lot. This divide and rule policy has cost us our freedom independence and way of life. We were once proud people who voted for the All India Muslim League and its demand for complete independence from India.


Not sure about surveys but 70% population participate in voting under Indian rule despite boycott call from separatists is what world sees.



haviZsultan said:


> According to Indians this is less than 1% of the population, even after these massive rallies and survey results saying majority of Kashmiris are demanding freedom. Ways to delude themselves. Nice thing they won't be ready when we Lucknowis rise up and take what is ours, what was always ours. Was ours with the Kingdom Awadh, Mewar and Malwa. Good luck to them but we have enough of Indian lies. The first step would be for shias and sunnis in up to unite.
> 
> The Indians like ranjeet are right that we are a divided lot. This divide and rule policy has cost us our freedom independence and way of life. We were once proud people who voted for the All India Muslim League and its demand for complete independence from India.


Not sure about surveys but 70% population participate in voting under Indian rule despite boycott call from separatists is what world sees.



hussain0216 said:


> If i was there i would vote too, i would encourage all other muslims to vote, voting allows us to hold atleast some control, but even after voting I would still hate hindus and despise india


Lolz tell that to separatist leaders and terrorists who boycott elections and ask people not to vote....lolz as I said, only handful of them listen to them and if they would have listened, never on earth Kashmiri police would have been 55,000 strong and terrorism would have been increased instead of declining with every single year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

This is the Struggle to get Freedom....We Pakistanis are with our Kashmiri Brothers...One day you will get Freedom...!
This is the repeat Telecast of same story...From 1857-1947...!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tipu7

Nothing special......
Just Indian military doing routine work.
Hope revenge will be taken ten folds ....
Many Burhan will appear .......
You cannot kill an idea..... and he was one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haviZsultan

kaykay said:


> Not sure about surveys but 70% population participate in voting under Indian rule despite boycott call from separatists is what world sees.
> 
> 
> Not sure about surveys but 70% population participate in voting under Indian rule despite boycott call from separatists is what world sees.
> 
> 
> Lolz tell that to separatist leaders and terrorists who boycott elections and ask people not to vote....lolz as I said, only handful of them listen to them and if they would have listened, never on earth Kashmiri police would have been 55,000 strong and terrorism would have been increased instead of declining with every single year.


So what. Even we vote in Lucknow. We have no choice other than to choose a government that would be less hostile to muslim interests.


----------



## jha

Instead of throwing bricks, they should follow Wani and start posing for posters. 



haviZsultan said:


> So what. Even we vote in Lucknow. We have no choice other than to choose a government that would be less hostile to muslim interests.



Thats why BJP sweeps every general election in Lucknow ? Care to explain why so many Lucknowi muslims vote for saffron ?


----------



## haviZsultan

kaykay said:


> Lucknow is a Shia stronghold and they vote for BJP since ages now....I am from near by and you don't know a shet about Lucknow it seems.


It is as much home to sunnis as for shias. And sunnis and shias both voted Muslim League. 90%+ of all UP muslims without differentiation between sunni and shia which is a rather novel concept created by Indians to keep muslims weak. 

Our demand was Pakistan and we still support it. There is nothing Indians can do about it. They have treated us unfairly from the begginning and acted as occupiers. Operation polo, Kashmir operation. It is our land being lost. A small example is our properties taken in partition years by Hindutvas who your courts support. They still haven't been returned to us.



jha said:


> Instead of throwing bricks, they should follow Wani and start posing for posters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why BJP sweeps every general election in Lucknow ? Care to explain why so many Lucknowi muslims vote for saffron ?


They don't. Majority voted for Congress even though it is responsible for Sikh genocide. But thats how India plays the minorities against each other. Sikhs for BJP, Muslims and Christians for Congress... divide and rule policy from the beginning.


----------



## haviZsultan

jha said:


> Instead of throwing bricks, they should follow Wani and start posing for posters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why BJP sweeps every general election in Lucknow ? Care to explain why so many Lucknowi muslims vote for saffron ?


BJP sweeps because 80% of the provinces population is Hindu. There are articles about general voting trends of muslims within the whole so-called country but there are no trends for Lucknow. What I know is from the way my cousins vote and none of them have ever voted for BJP. BJP is associated with the Gujarat genocide. No muslim will ever vote for it. I agree shias do but once they see the divide and rule policy they will refrain as well:

*Speculation*
*A survey of the poll results by the Delhi-based Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) reveals that the recent election saw a marginal shift of the Muslim vote in favour of the BJP. 

The survey indicates that 8% of Muslims voted for the BJP and its allies, nearly double from the 2009 polls. 

But even in the past, Muslims have voted for the BJP in similar numbers - 7% of Muslims voted for the party and its allies in the three general elections held in 1998, 1999 and 2004.


There was a lot of media speculation in the run up to the elections that Muslims would vote heavily in favour of the Congress or the new anti-corruption Aam Aadmi Party (AAP). 

The CSDS survey indicates that 38% of Muslim voters cast their ballots for the Congress and its allies - around the same as in the last election in 2009. *


----------



## jha

haviZsultan said:


> BJP sweeps because 80% of the provinces population is Hindu. There are articles about general voting trends of muslims within the whole so-called country but there are no trends for Lucknow. What I know is from the way my cousins vote and none of them have ever voted for BJP. BJP is associated with the Gujarat genocide. No muslim will ever vote for it. I agree shias do but once they see the divide and rule policy they will refrain as well:
> 
> *Speculation*
> *A survey of the poll results by the Delhi-based Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) reveals that the recent election saw a marginal shift of the Muslim vote in favour of the BJP.
> 
> The survey indicates that 8% of Muslims voted for the BJP and its allies, nearly double from the 2009 polls.
> 
> But even in the past, Muslims have voted for the BJP in similar numbers - 7% of Muslims voted for the party and its allies in the three general elections held in 1998, 1999 and 2004.
> 
> 
> There was a lot of media speculation in the run up to the elections that Muslims would vote heavily in favour of the Congress or the new anti-corruption Aam Aadmi Party (AAP).
> 
> The CSDS survey indicates that 38% of Muslim voters cast their ballots for the Congress and its allies - around the same as in the last election in 2009. *



Thats what I thought. No knowledge of ground. BJP gets huge Muslims votes in Lucknow both from Shia and Sunni. Why and How ? Ask your "cousins".


----------



## haviZsultan

jha said:


> Thats what I thought. No knowledge of ground. BJP gets huge Muslims votes in Lucknow both from Shia and Sunni. Why and How ? Ask your "cousins".


I am not agreeing that they do. But even if they do since you Indians believe you are khalifa of all muslims and can speak for them how does it prove they worship Hindus or have great respect from India. People vote to get the best chance they have, to have opportunities. Even the most loyal of my cousins to Pakistan vote. It proves nothing.



kaykay said:


> Dude, Lucknowi Shias beat the hell of sunnis every year multiple times....you have no idea about their rivalry....as I said, you know nothing about Lucknow.. probably never even visited so you rhetoric means zilch especially when you are a Pakistani. lolz


My cousins have spoken about this rivalry. It is India sponsored to keep Muslims weak.


----------



## Hellfire

hussain0216 said:


> We are with you people of kashmir
> 
> Always remember the injustice the indian hindus forced upon you, teach your children of the struggle and fight on, you dont always have to pick up arms to resist india
> 
> Freedom is costly, you will lose many but subjugation is not an option




Says the man sitting in West who has got nothing to loose .... lol!!! The irony ...!!!!



hussain0216 said:


> If i was there i would vote too, i would encourage all other muslims to vote, voting allows us to hold atleast some control, but even after voting *I would still hate hindus* and despise india



See the difference?

You hate Hindus? You bigot .....

Hindus dont hate you .... you and your own kind's own deeds makes the world hate People like you ... nobody despises Islam, they despise people like you who bring Islam a bad name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

haviZsultan said:


> I am not agreeing that they do. But even if they do *since you Indians believe you are khalifa of all muslims* and can speak for them how does it prove they worship Hindus or have great respect from India. People vote to get the best chance they have, to have opportunities. Even the most loyal of my cousins to Pakistan vote. It proves nothing.



Regarding Bold part : Cant say about muslims from whole world, But we do control a lot pf narative for Pakistani Muslims. We do laugh watching Pakistani Bareilvi and Deobandis fight among themselves. As long as Pakistanis keep following edicts from Bareily and Deoband, we will have some leverage. As much as Pakistani Shias are concerned, I am sure you know where their loyalty lies.


Regarding Underlined : Making muslims worship Hindus was never India's goal. Muslims are as free to make their choices as Hindus. Thats how Indian pluralistic secularism works. I understand how much pain this must cause to people with supremacist mindset who people from other faith are supposed to worship people from dominant faith.


----------



## Hellfire

@kaykay ask the think tank analyst to post references .. he will clam up.

he absolutely has no clue. and please tell the gentleman that Rajnath Singh is the sitting MP from Lucknow, an outsider from Ghaziabad and BJP member!!

Give him this reference of the voting pattern of Muslims


http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...dhan-parvesh-singh-verma-ec-aap/1/362351.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

India will pay for this, just wait for this as Kashmir sees a reignited insurgency against the Indian occupation.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Horus said:


> India will pay for this, just wait for this as Kashmir sees a reignited insurgency against the Indian occupation.



We are prepared for anything and every thing


----------



## ranjeet

Horus said:


> India will pay for this, just wait for this as Kashmir sees a reignited insurgency against the Indian occupation.


Considering there is no active support from Pakistan to insurgency in Kashmir, I doubt new freedom fighters would do well.


----------



## haviZsultan

jha said:


> Regarding Bold part : Cant say about muslims from whole world, But we do control a lot pf narative for Pakistani Muslims. We do laugh watching Pakistani Bareilvi and Deobandis fight among themselves. As long as Pakistanis keep following edicts from Bareily and Deoband, we will have some leverage. As much as Pakistani Shias are concerned, I am sure you know where their loyalty lies.
> 
> 
> Regarding Underlined : Making muslims worship Hindus was never India's goal. Muslims are as free to make their choices as Hindus. Thats how Indian pluralistic secularism works. I understand how much pain this must cause to people with supremacist mindset who people from other faith are supposed to worship people from dominant faith.


Pakistan remains the only hope for muslims as it was for us. I have spoken. I cannot repeat myself constantly. Good luck to you but Lucknow stands by Pakistan


----------



## [Bregs]

Fault lies in the administration, why this terroists was allowed to be taken in procession. why he was not buried in his family presence under police presence ? failed Kashmir policy perhaps


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Considering there is no active support from Pakistan to insurgency in Kashmir, I doubt new freedom fighters would do well.



There is support which is in the form of infiltration but our Army takes them out 

By the Way did The gang of eleven get their AK 47s in INDIA


----------



## Hellfire

haviZsultan said:


> My cousins have spoken about this rivalry. It is India sponsored to keep Muslims weak.



Seriously? And you are a think tank analyst?

Middle East is Shia Sunni love playground right?



Horus said:


> India will pay for this, just wait for this as Kashmir sees a reignited insurgency against the Indian occupation.



India will not pay anything for it .. only the Kashmiris will pay!! 68 years and counting ...

This is the generation which was born in 90s ... so as culling of haters took place in 90s, this generation too shall be culled 

What a waste!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Stephen Cohen said:


> There is support which is in the form of infiltration but our Army takes them out
> 
> By the Way did The gang of eleven get their AK 47s in INDIA


Most probably stolen from policemen. There has been an increase in such cases in last few months.


----------



## Hellfire

haviZsultan said:


> Pakistan remains the only hope for muslims as it was for us. I have spoken. I cannot repeat myself constantly. Good luck to you but Lucknow stands by Pakistan



As does indeed, Islamabad stand by India !!!!!


----------



## jha

haviZsultan said:


> Pakistan remains the only hope for muslims as it was for us. I have spoken. I cannot repeat myself constantly. Good luck to you but *Lucknow stands by Pakistan*



Hehehe. Sure. I'll tell this to Local MP who happens to Home Minster of India, elected On BJP's ticket and supported by lot of Muslims except perhaps your "cousins". 



hellfire said:


> As does indeed, Islamabad stand by India !!!!!



There is a Pakistan in Bihar ( Near Purnea ). He is perhaps talking about that Pakistan because his country is one of the most unsafe place for Muslims right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

SRINAGAR, India (AP) — Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir on Saturday, killing at least seven as tens of thousands of people defied a curfew and participated in the funeral of a top rebel commander a day after he was killed by Indian forces in the disputed Himalayan region, officials said.

Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Hizbul Mujahideen, Indian-controlled Kashmir's largest rebel group, was killed in fighting Friday after Indian troops, acting on a tip, cordoned a forested village in southern Kashmir's Kokernag area, said Police Director-General K. Rajendra.

As news of the killing spread on Saturday, widespread clashes erupted in several neighborhoods in southern Kashmir as thousands of residents hurled rocks at Indian troops, who responded by using live ammunition, pellet guns and tear gas, two police officials said, speaking on condition of anonymity in keeping with department policy. They said at least 60 civilians were wounded in the clashes.








Kashmiri villagers shout slogans during the funeral procession of Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, in Tral, some 38 Kilometers (24 miles) south of Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir as tens of thousands of Kashmiris defied a curfew imposed in most parts of the troubled region Saturday and participated in the funeral of the top rebel commander killed by Indian government forces, officials and locals said. (AP Photo/Dar Yasin)

Local police intelligence chief Shiv M. Sahai said that seven men were killed in "retaliatory action" by government troops. Another man drowned as he tried to flee government troops.

Sahai said that protesters attacked several police and paramilitary posts in the region. Some 90 government troops were injured, he said.

Street clashes spread to Indian Kashmir's main city of Srinagar and at least a dozen places in central and northern Kashmir.

Muslim-majority Kashmir is divided between India and Pakistan and claimed in entirety by both. On India's side, separatist politicians and rebels reject Indian rule over the region and have been fighting for independence or merger with Pakistan since 1989.

After separatist leaders asked people to march to southern Tral town for Wani's funeral on Saturday, police warned that only local residents would be allowed to participate. But tens of thousands of mourners joined the funeral procession in defiance of the restrictions, chanting "Go India! Go back!" and "We want freedom!"

Wani's body was buried in the late afternoon amid mass wailing and angry chants of anti-India slogans. Witnesses said at least two militants fired pistol rounds in the air to salute their fallen commander.

Earlier in the day, thousands of armed police and paramilitary soldiers in riot gear fanned out across most towns and villages in the region and drove through neighborhoods, warning residents to stay indoors.

Two rebel comrades of Wani were also killed in Friday's gunbattle.

Wani, in his early 20s, had become the iconic face of militancy in Kashmir over the last five years. He was a household name and his video clips and pictures were widely circulated among young people in Kashmir.

Unlike the rebel leaders of the early 1990s, Wani did not cover his face in videos widely circulated on cellphones.

Inspector-General Syed Javaid Mujtaba Gillani described his killing as the "biggest success against militants" in recent years.

Indian officials, fearing that the killing could lead to violent protests in the already troubled region, suspended an annual Hindu pilgrimage to a mountain cave which draws about half a million people each year.

Officials also suspended cellphone services in southern parts of Kashmir and blocked mobile internet in rest of the region to prevent anti-India demonstrators from mobilizing.

Shops, businesses and government offices were shut following the security lockdown and a general strike called by anti-India separatists. Authorities also postponed school and college examinations and suspended rail services.

Wani was a small-town boy and the son of a school principal. Handsome and media savvy, he was widely credited for reviving armed militancy in Indian Kashmir in recent years, using social media like Facebook to reach out to young Kashmiri men.

Noor Ahmed Baba, a political scientist at Central University of Kashmir, said Wani "rose to become the symbol of resistance and defiance against the Indian state, mainly because he was politically sharp in his messages."

"He revived militancy at a time when people were waning away from armed struggle and became a youthful face of the rebellion, a hero for not just young men but even so many older people," he said.

Most people in Kashmir have long resented the Indian presence, and support rebel demands for an independent Kashmir or a merging with Pakistan.

More than 68,000 people have been killed in the uprising and the subsequent Indian military crackdown.







Kashmiri women watch as men pray during the funeral of Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, in Tral, some 38 Kilometers (24 miles) south of Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir as tens of thousands of Kashmiris defied a curfew imposed in most parts of the troubled region Saturday and participated in the funeral of the top rebel commander killed by Indian government forces, officials and locals said. (AP Photo/Dar Yasin)







Kashmiri villagers watch the funeral procession of Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, in Tral, some 38 Kilometers (24 miles) south of Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir as tens of thousands of Kashmiris defied a curfew imposed in most parts of the troubled region Saturday and participated in the funeral of the top rebel commander killed by Indian government forces, officials and locals said. (AP Photo/Dar Yasin)







Kashmiri villagers carry the body of Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, during his funeral procession in Tral, some 38 Kilometers (24 miles) south of Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir as tens of thousands of Kashmiris defied a curfew imposed in most parts of the troubled region Saturday and participated in the funeral of the top rebel commander killed by Indian government forces, officials and locals said. (AP Photo/Dar Yasin)







Kashmiri villagers shout slogans during the funeral procession of Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, in Tral, some 38 Kilometers (24 miles) south of Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir as tens of thousands of Kashmiris defied a curfew imposed in most parts of the troubled region Saturday and participated in the funeral of the top rebel commander killed by Indian government forces, officials and locals said. (AP Photo/Dar Yasin)







A masked Kashmiri protester prepares to throws a brick at an Indian policeman during a protest in Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian authorities imposed an indefinite curfew in most parts of Kashmir on Saturday, a day after government forces killed the top rebel commander in the disputed Himalayan region, officials said, describing it as a major success against rebels fighting Indian rule. (AP Photo/Mukhtar Khan)







Kashmiri villagers wave Pakistani flags during the funeral procession of Burhan Wani, chief of operations of Indian Kashmir's largest rebel group Hizbul Mujahideen, in Tral, some 38 Kilometers (24 miles) south of Srinagar, Indian controlled Kashmir, Saturday, July 9, 2016. Indian troops fired on protesters in Kashmir as tens of thousands of Kashmiris defied a curfew imposed in most parts of the troubled region Saturday and participated in the funeral of the top rebel commander killed by Indian government forces, officials and locals said. (AP Photo/Dar Yasin



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/ap...es-killing-rebel-commander.html#ixzz4Dvh2yYUw 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Funny part is same kashmiri hero was ratted out by other Kashmiri and killed by SOG JK police which consists of Kashmiri police commandos  


terry5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terry5

Crixus said:


> Funny part is same kashmiri hero was ratted out by other Kashmiri and killed by SOG JK police which consists of Kashmiri police commandos



LOL deluded much 

Kashmiri Hero (killed by occupying forces defending his motherland )
tens of thousands in the crowd 
Pakistani flags waving 
Pakistani chants heard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Just look at those pictures.

Wani is not dead he has just completed his mission, this is something the hindus dont get


----------



## American Pakistani

No matter how hard india tries, the fact remains, Kashmiris hate india and 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

*Sea of people attends funeral of Burhan Wani*

The full-throated slogans in favor of freedom and Burhan Wani were raised, and Pakistani flags were hoisted on the occasion. People used detours to reach Tral as the main highway had been barricaded by the Indian armed forces. People walked several miles on foot to reach the area. *In a significant development, a dozen of mujahideen emerged on the scene and attended the funeral of Burhan Wani. They fired in the air to salute the martyred commander. Such honoring ceremonies were a routine during funerals of mujahideen in early 90s *when armed struggle was at its peak in occupied Kashmir.

*Funeral in absentia for Burhan Wani and his associates were also held at several places in the territory.*

The 21-year-old commander, Burhan Wani, the architect of the social-media driven psychological warfare in Kashmir, was martyred along with two mujahideen Sartaj Ahmad Sheikh and Masoom Ahmed Shah by Indian troops during an encounter in Kokernag area of Islamabad district, yesterday.

The killings led to forceful anti-India protest demonstrations across the Valley. At least Twelve people were killed and over 20o were injured after Indian armed forces’ personnel opened fire on protesters in different parts of the territory. *Angry youths attacked police stations and BSF posts, besides the offices of Bharatiya Janata Party in Baramulla and Bandipore and torched police stations in Achabal and Hanjipora* in South Kashmir. *Police officials during a press conference in Srinagar said that three policemen were missing while some weapons were also taken away by the mob.

http://www.kmsnews.org/news/2016/07/09/sea-of-people-attends-funeral-of-burhan-wani.html*


----------



## Tamilnadu

hussain0216 said:


> Just look at those pictures.
> 
> Wani is not dead he has just completed his mission, this is something the hindus dont get





hussain0216 said:


> Just look at those pictures.
> 
> Wani is not dead he has just completed his mission, this is something the hindus dont get


When will guys stop hoping,some how you will get kashmir,do something about its than hoping guys.
Kashmir will be with us no matter what others try.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Buried with Pakistani flag ;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aali Shafi

May his soul rest in peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Anees said:


> Here come Pa-tended Kashmir Supporter of US Passport ... If sombody ask about Baloch ?? see the double stranded



I'm not your "Pa". Look for other men.

What Baloch? There was neither force nor occupation of Balochistan. That territory is legally part of Pakistan accepted by the entire world.

@Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch 

This troll is dragging Balochistan, will I get banned if I start dragging indian occupied khalistan, indian occupied assam,
indian occupied nagaland, indian occupied south tibet, indian occupied hyderabad deccan, indian occupied tamiladdu, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crixus

A Kashmiri Police killed Kasmiri youth .... many such heroes were killed before and will be in future if they go against law and law is same for all ......



terry5 said:


> LOL deluded much
> 
> Kashmiri Hero (killed by occupying forces defending his motherland )
> tens of thousands in the crowd
> Pakistani flags waving
> Pakistani chants heard


----------



## hussain0216

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Buried with Pakistani flag ;
> 
> View attachment 316491
> View attachment 316492



Its not the flag that indians should be worried about.

Its the fact no one, not one of the tens of thousands removed it


On the flip side if some idiot had bought the indian flag he would have been lynched

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anees said:


> Guarantee ???


UN resolution on Kashmir ? The right of determination that you have been violating since 47?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> UN resolution on Kashmir ? The right of determination that you have been violating since 47?


UN resolution also says that Pakistan must vacate its part of occupied Kashmir for right of determination to start, when are you guys planning on doing that. Because it seems you guys are preventing Kashmiris from their *GUARANTEED* right for self determination as per *UN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5




----------



## Soumitra

Satire but unfortunately it will be true

*Five people turn up at the funeral of Nobel Prize winner in Kashmir*
Published on July 9, 2016by manithan

*Srinagar*: Nobel Prize Winner for Literature, Mir Hamid Qureshi, aged 56, passed away yesterday due to heart attack.

Mir Hamid was portrayed as a famous face in the valley by the Indian media for the past 20 years, but most of his books were used by the Kashmiris to wrap around a stone before pelting it. Many Kashmiris do not know of him and had never heard about his achievements in the field of Literature.




“Indian news channels are planning to show the crowd gathered for slain terrorist as that of Nobel Prize winner’s, to convince Indians that Kashmiris are peaceful people who hate terrorists”, claimed the cameraman who returned few hours later.

“Nobal? Cricket? Even India cheetad our pious biraders from Bangladesh last year with that Nobal. Why does he got prize because of Nobal? Also, we know only Zaid Hamid, not what you said Hamid!”, wondered one University graduate from the city here.

When we reached his home, where his body was kept for public viewing, we realised the real meaning behind the term ‘public viewing’. The whole street was so empty that even people walking few miles away can still see his body. It was a total shock to see the situation unfolding before our eyes. Because back home, in Delhi, news channels were showing photos of Mir Hamid and excerpts from his books were praised. Many Intellectuals belonging to the Award Wapsi brigade were extolling his works and few even cried on the live relay. “Kashmir lost a jewel today. Whole of Kashmir is crying”, tweeted Burqa Butt, a famous Kashmiri cheerleader.

Confirming whether we had arrived at the correct address, we entered the small house of Mir Hamid. His lifeless body was kept in middle of hall and around four people were sitting around him. We pulled one man named Ahmed from that ‘crowd’ and asked him few words about the Nobel Prize winner.

“Chup! I came here to get back the five thousand rupees that I had lent him once. You see two of his daughters. I had been asking them from morning and they aren’t even turning my side. If they do not give me back my money, I will take that Nowall medal from that table.”, an angry Ahmed stared at the medal and then at Mir.

Unwilling to disturb the legend’s daughter, we met with another woman sitting on one corner. We were shocked when she introduced herself as CBNC news reporter. She further said, “I should have realized when they did not show footage of his funeral. Fooled by coverage down south, we thought we will have a big crowd for his funeral and can do a one hour story on it. But, only when we landed here, we got a bite of reality. The cameraman left with the van to cover a crowded funeral for a slain terrorist, two kilometers from here. So, I am waiting here for him to return.”

“His daughters do not have four people to take him to graveyard. That is why, the funeral is still going on. Can you please lend a hand?”, asked the same journalist.


----------



## terry5

*Valley of 'martyrs': Burhan Wani, like others before him, knew he was going to his death*
*In the local imagination, the new militancy in South Kashmir is about a doomed struggle against an oppressive state.*





Image credit: Danish Ismail/Reuters
Ipsita Chakravarty and Rayan Naqash
7.6K Total views




Burhan Muzaffar Wani, aged 21, was killed in an encounter in Kokernag in South Kashmir on Friday. The Hizbul Mujahideen commander had left his home in Tral at the age of 16. Few expected him to survive this long.

Most militants from South Kashmir join up knowing they will die in a few months or a year. Days before Wani was killed, a police officer described him as "a commander without an army". Almost all his close associates had been taken out by security forces.

One of them lies in the Martyrs Graveyard in Karimabad, a village in South Kashmir's Pulwama district. Twenty-nine-year-old Naseer Ahmed Pandit was a police constable who absconded with a gun on March 28, 2015. He was killed by security forces in April. Waseem Malla, another local militant, died along with him.

Till a few days ago, a banner was strung up on a tree above the graves, filled with pictures of Pandit. Large crowds had turned out at the funerals and militants reportedly sent their comrades off with a gun salute. That night, unidentified people went on a rampage in the graveyard, flattening many of the tombstones. Locals allege security forces were behind it. This week, the army reportedly took down the banners. It led to clashes between security forces and locals, angered by the desecration of a revered landmark.

Now there will be another grave in South Kashmir, another site where mourners will gather with tributes. Of all the local militants who joined up in the last few years, Burhan Wani was the most famous.

Two generations

Two rows of tombstones line the Martyrs Graveyard in Karimabad. In front, white marble slabs bearing dates from the 1990s. Behind them, gleaming black stones bearing more recent dates, from 2015, 2016. Two rows, two generations of young men who were claimed by militancy. Karimabad, a quiet village of 581 families, has lost 24 youths to the armed struggle in the last 25 years.

In the late-1980s and 1990s, they took up arms to fight for azadi, freedom, various shades of it. It ranged from the avowedly secular Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front’s aim of an independent Kashmir to the Hizbul Mujahideen’s dream of merging with Pakistan to the Lashkar-e-Taiba’s fevered visions of an Islamic state.

But the men who left two decades later, abandoning comfortable homes, jobs or college degrees, what of them? As the idea of azadi aged in the Kashmir Valley, it ran up against the might of the Indian state, which clamped down on the armed movement as well as civil protests. It has given rise to a dour militancy, whose immediate objective is to resist the state. Ask the families of militants why their sons left home, ask former militants why they decided to run away, ask ordinary people in south Kashmir why they support militancy and you promptly hear one word: “zulm”, oppression. “Azadi” comes later.





The Martyrs Graveyard in Karimabad, in South Kashmir. Credit: Sameer Mushtaq.
Zulm

In the Kashmir Valley, zulm is not just something oppressors do. It is a sense of subjugation, of being under siege, that has become a condition of life. “Zulm is a loaded term in Kashmir,” said Suhail Masoodi, director of the Centre for Research and Development Policy in Srinagar. “It has become a language. Anything that people feel has an adverse impact is called zulm, from the larger level to the smaller.”

An age-old sense of being wronged has become part of a new political vocabulary. According to some histories that circulate in the Valley, Kashmir has been occupied for centuries, first by the Mughals conquerors, then by the Afghan invaders, then the Sikhs, then the Dogras and, finally, the Indian state, commonly called the “Markaz", or Centre, working its stratagems from Delhi.

“After the Mughals, Kashmir lost its independence, it became connected to the Lahore sultanate,” a historian in Srinagar said in passing, while speaking of other things. Centuries later, while other parts of India fought for independence from the British, Kashmir sought to be free of the Dogras. But after 1947, the Dogras transferred power to Delhi. And so, according to many Kashmiris, the “occupation” continued.

“If the 1947 issue hadn’t happened then where would the zulm arise?” demanded Nisar Ahmed Parray, whose brother, Ishaq “Newton” Parray, joined the Hizbul Mujahideen and was killed in an encounter this year. “Kashmir said resolve the issue, but neither India nor Pakistan will listen. We Kashmiris are being ground between the two.”

After the rise of militancy in 1989, zulm acquired new resonances. Delhi rushed in the army and various paramilitaries and imposed the Armed Forces (Special Powers) Act in 1990. It ushered in an era of civilian massacres, enforced disappearances, illegal detentions, torture centres, alleged fake encounters and mass rapes.

These incidents are recounted over and over again in the Valley, a well-worn litany of wrongs. In Bijbehara, where the Border Security Force gunned down at least 51 unarmed protesters in 1993, a graveyard came up overnight in what had once been a park. “Lest we forget," says a memorial plaque laid by Mohammad Yaseen Malik, president of the JKLF. A description of the massacre follows, though the words have faded over time. But a witness to the massacre still tells his son what he saw – broken bodies, pools of blood, a teenaged uncle clutching his torn stomach and crying that his parents would scold him for joining the protests that day.

After the militancy was crushed by security forces, a new generation of Kashmiris grew up without any personal experience of crackdowns and massacres. That changed with the protests of 2008 and 2010, when thousands of stone pelters took to the streets and security forces returned the volley of rocks with gunfire. In the summer of 2010, over 100 people were killed, many of them teenagers. In October 2010,Burhan Wani left his home in Tral to join the Hizbul Mujahideen.

In recent years, agitation by human rights groups have sharpened awareness about these violations. Today, “zulm” is embodied by the heavy security presence, the barbed wires and guns that bristle at busy markets. The word is applied to a range of experiences, from violent encounters with the army and police to curbs on the internet to barricades across a street.

“People say Kashmiris have become zulm parast (accepting of tyranny),” sighed Masoodi.





Credit: Rayan Naqash
Police encounters

Yet zulm, the overarching political word, can also be used to elide more specific charges of torture, illegal detention and custodial death. “It is a common term given to all sorts of things,” said one senior police officer from South Kashmir. “Say we get to know there is movement of militants in a vehicle – everybody has to be checked. That checking becomes zulm. I have not seen any unnecessary arrest or unnecessary torture.”

Another security official voiced concerns about human rights violations and the impunity extended to colleagues. But the lines of responsibility led straight to the top, he said, and who dared bring the most senior officials to account? Meanwhile, every other person in the Valley seems to have a personal story of harassment or violence at the hands of the police, including the youth who later became militants.

Twenty-one-year-old Omais Ahmed Sheikh of Chatapora and 17-year-old Adil Sheikh of Bijbehara, were former stone pelters. Adil, killed in an encounter last November, had a stone pelting case against him from 2010, when he had not even reached his teens. His father would accompany him to the court for hearings. Twice, he was detained by the police for a day. Once for wearing his hair long and once for staring at a Special Operations Group personnel, his father said.

Then there was Naseer Ahmed Pandit from Karimabad village of Pulwama district. A constable with the Jammu and Kashmir Armed Police, he was posted in Srinagar to provide security for Altaf Bukhari, a minister from the People's Democratic Party. Earlier, Pandit had been troubled by drug dealers operating in Pulwama district and appealed to the local police to act against them. “They told him, you make some money and give us some of the money,” recalled his father, Ghulam Rasool Pandit. When Pandit did not listen, they called him to the Pulwama police station one night and beat him up.

“When he came back, people used laugh at him in the village,” said Naseer Pandit’s cousin, Zubair Pandit. “Police hoke police ke pitai khaya [you’re a policeman and yet you got beaten up by the police]. That was when he said, I had a Hindustani weapon in my hand, now I will have a Pakistani weapon.” Weeks after the incident and just two weeks after being posted in Srinagar, Naseer Pandit went missing with two rifles. He resurfaced later as the new trainer for the Hizbul Mujahideen.

Burhan and Khalid

Most famously, Burhan Wani and his brother, Khalid, were stopped by policemen and beaten up by security forces when they went out for a picnic one day. Muzaffar Wani, their father and the principal of a local government school, recounted the incident a few weeks ago, sitting in the sunny family home in Tral. “Khalid was older, he showed patience,” he said. “Burhan was young. That’s when he decided to fight the army. We tried to make him understand. We said we’d send him away to Aligarh, to London, he could study. But he wouldn’t listen. Every evening, he would eat his meal and he would say, I was going my own way, why did they beat me? When he didn’t come home one evening, we knew.”

One afternoon last April, Khalid came home with biryani and some meat, which he got cooked. He then went out again, telling his mother he was going for a picnic. Muzaffar Wani was still at the school when he heard there had been firing in the jungles beyond Tral and a Pakistani militant had been killed. He did not pay much attention to it. Later in the evening, a boy went to their home and reported what he had heard at the police station – Burhan Wani’s brother had been killed. It still didn’t register. “His mother had told me that he had gone for a picnic,” said Muzaffar Wani. “But then a second boy came and said he was dead. Then I don’t remember.”

He fell silent for a moment. Then he spoke slowly: “They did not shoot him. They hit him in the back of the head with a rifle butt. There are two pictures of him. In one, you can see his face, blood running down it. In the other, his chin and forehead are bandaged. He did not have a single tooth left.”

The army claimed Khalid Wani had been "operating as an over-ground worker" for the Hizbul and was killed in an encounter. Locals say he was followed because they knew he was going to meet his younger brother. On the day of Khalid’s funeral, two other boys from Tral left to become militants.

Incidents like Khalid Wani’s death and Naseer Pandit’s beating have focused anger on men in uniform. In May and June, policemen were targeted in Srinagar and Anantnag. A couple of weeks ago, the Hizbul Mujahideen put out a notice telling people to stay away from army bunkers and warning that they would intensify attacks in the run-up to Eid. Only a few days later, militants ambushed paramilitary forces in Pampore, killing eight.

The martyrs

“The children who leave, they don't want to be leaders or heroes,” said Muzaffar Wani. “They are drawn to death.”

Most of the new militants of South Kashmir are barely out of their teens and will never live to be adults. It has created the image of a doomed army of youth dashing itself against the wall of the Indian state, with or without the hope of azadi. The sense of historical wrong, says Masoodi, has been overtaken by a narrative of sacrifice.

Friends and families of militants insist the driving force behind this armed struggle is the idea of resistance against an oppressive state. But the terms of this resistance are very often religious. "Islam stands for justice here," explained Masoodi. "And those who fight for it will go to jannat (paradise)." So the local word for militant is “mujahid”, he who struggles in the name of Allah and Islam. And descriptions of what motivated these boys to take up arms range from the quasi-mystical to the explicitly religious.

Newton was the pious introvert who wept over atrocities he read about in the papers. Naseer Pandit was the crusader who fought corruption. His father said he knew Pandit would not come back, he had joined with a certain “zehniyat (mentality)”, as if prepared to die. The father of Omais Ahmed, who joined the Lashkar-e-Toiba last May and was killed in December, has no doubts about what war his son was fighting. “There is zulm here,” he said, “and those Muslims who understand the Quran must be prepared for jihad. Omais understood it.”

Finally, militants are never simply killed in the Valley, they become “shaheed” or martyrs. Pictures and videos of dashing militants often lead into a tragic sequel – pictures of the mutilated militant body. A friend of Omais Ahmed, for instance, flips out his cell phone to show old pictures. There are photographs of the gangly schoolboy, then the buff fighter in combat gear and finally, the bloodied corpse.

Suffering is persistently memorialised in the Valley. It is remembered through pictures, through accounts of encounters and massacres, through vast public funerals and descriptions of such funerals that linger for years, through martyrs’ graveyards scattered across the Valley. It is a grim and deliberate remembering, which has often fed the fires of a violent struggle


----------



## F.O.X

In the Entire Human History no country has ever been able to suppress the freedom of the majority no matter how strong they were.... I highly doubt India will be able to change the history ....Kashmir will be free in coming future ... it is not an easy job.... nor will it ever be obtained overnight .... it took us short of 100 years to get freedom from British Empire ... The writing on the wall is clear ... all you have to do is just read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

sarjenprabhu said:


> What else can you people do???



Actually we dont have to do anything right now as Kashmiris themselves have taken the charge of everything out there. Now deal with that.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...n-lakhs-participate-his-funeral/1/711112.html


----------



## Aali Shafi

India will soon witness a huge wave of uprising!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tamilnadu

Tipu7 said:


> Nothing special......
> Just Indian military doing routine work.
> Hope revenge will be taken ten folds ....
> Many Burhan will appear .......
> You cannot kill an idea..... and he was one.


And what was the idea


----------



## shah1398

AKD said:


> Yes, in killings of all terrorists in Kashmir



As per your Official reports there were just 200 fighters. I wonder how much wud it take your Bahadur Sena to complete the tally?


----------



## MilSpec

shah1398 said:


> As per your Official reports there were just 200 fighters. I wonder how much wud it take your Bahadur Sena to complete the tally?


Care to point out the report.
The only regret is instead of an AK, a carl gustav should have put this one down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

shah1398 said:


> As per your Official reports there were just 200 fighters. I wonder how much wud it take your Bahadur Sena to complete the tally?


It will take some time as all those cowards are either hiding among civilians or in jungle


----------



## shah1398

MilSpec said:


> Care to point out the report.



Sure Sir. My pleasure. Here is the extract:

"*GOC of Army's 15 Corps*, *Lieutenant General Satish Kumar Dua while speaking to reporters on the sidelines of a function at the inauguration of Nawjawan Club for Youth at High Ground Anantnag in South Kashmir said that over 200 militants are active in Kashmir Valley, but SFs are maintaining pressure on them to ensure peaceful conduct of various functions in the Valley. "There are around 220 militants, over 200 militants in Kashmir", he said.*"

http://www.satp.org/satporgtp/countries/india/states/jandk/timeline/

Just to make it easy plz scroll to Jan 28, last para.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Didact

The quotes, the comments, the explosion of collective anguish, the outrage, the rage reflecting the undisguised frustration and the clinging to that one fallen, illusive dream, *it would appear that certain people are almost preparing to fight India to the last Kashmiri. *

When looked in that light, the wishes and prayers appear more affected, insincere, cynical; less moral but perhaps more ruthlessly practical. Well, I suppose that is to be expected; the alternative being going to war with India, a rhetoric more hollow than pragmatic.

But anyways, our prayers (hopefully) and our lead(most definitely) are with the dead. The promised appointment with God has been delivered, now unto God to judge them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

*Burhan Muzaffar Wani is the Bhagat Singh of occupied Kashmir*

*Although the people of Kashmir are ready to demand their freedom by using whatever means available, they do not want conflict. The suffocating presence of the Indian Army, however, will not allow peace to prevail in the region*

December 11, 2015, 5:10 pm/ 8 Comments
SHARE : 




http://nation.com.pk/Blogger/zargar-yasir
*Zargar Yasir*





Burhan Muzaffar Wani is a heroic rebel who has been resisting the Indian state in Jammu and Kashmir in the mesh of Tral’s forests. Wani took up militancy when he and his brother were harassed by the Indian Army. He has, since then, been causing the Indian authority a lot of grief. He has given thousands of army personnel sleepless nights.

A few months ago, his brother was killed by Indian forces. _“His head was smashed and teeth broken. There was no bullet injury on his body. He was tortured to death,”_ Muzaffar Wani told reporters.

Some time ago, a video of Burhan Muzaffar Wani, a well-known wanted rebel, was circulating on the internet, in which Burhan and his companions were seen wearing the army uniform and carrying the famous gun AK-47 in their arms.

The video caught international attention, and in parts of India people accused them of terrorist activities. Some called them traitors, and chastised them for spreading terrorism on the land known for its natural beauty. For that section of Indian society, they were terrorists

However, as the infamous Gerald Seymour has said, _“Someone’s terrorist is another’s martyr”_. For the people of Kashmir, they are “_mujahideen_”, who are fighting for a cause, for the oppressed people.

The 'true patriots' of India can call them traitors or terrorists but it carries no hard feeling for the patriot born on the land illegally occupied by India. No wonder that they, in general, blame the people of Kashmir for supporting terrorism and terrorists. It has never put us off, as we believe they too were given the same name, when they were under the British rule.

*Wani’s struggle is reminiscent of an Indian’s struggle who continues to live on in the pages of history: Bhagat Singh. He took up arms against British imperialism and was considered as a miscreant by the British rulers. The local Indians, however, revered him as a hero.*

Burhan, in his video, called upon the youth of Kashmir to join them. He ardently stated that they were in a state of war with India, and now their tolerance was waning.

He said, _“We should unite for the sake of our motherland which has been oppressed for the last 60 years.”_

When Indian media took notice of it, they carried the horrific headlines for them. They called them ISI agents sponsored by Pakistan to abrupt peace in Valley.

In the videos, we saw a group of young and educated boys from Kashmir who joined Burhan in his freedom cause. They believe that they, one day, will achieve martyrdom and will be remembered by the coming generations of Kashmir. This may sound absurd to many people but in places like Palestine and Kashmir, this feeling reverberates through every street.

In the southern part of Kashmir, known as a hotbed for rebels, every month a young, educated boy is joining jihadist organisations like Lashkar-e-Taiba and Hizbul Mujahideen to fight against the Indian army. The Indian forces are adopting new strategies to tackle the situation but they haven’t been successful, with Kashmiris sacrificing their kith and kin for their cause. The Pulwama district, in the southern part of Kashmir, is especially known for it.

There is a famous saying in Kashmir: if Kashmir gets freedom, then the 1st place which will achieve it will be Tral, a small hamker of Pulwama. Tral is an Islamic place, a hub of Jamat-e-Islami, where each house can boast of a martyr. There is another saying: not a single day goes by which could be commemorated as a bloodless day in the history of Tral.

In several encounters with the Indian military, some of Wani’s friends were eliminated and were given dignified funerals by the people of Kashmir. The overwhelming response by people on the funeral compels many people to fight for the Kashmir cause. Amidst sobs and cries, people shouted anti-India slogans.

It is interesting to note that Israel, despite bombarding the life out of Palestine, has not been called a terrorist nation. Similarly, the Paris attacks led to a global outrage, but French bombing in Syria is largely left out of humanitarian discourse. There are no hashtags for collateral damage.

Moreover, the world has not raised its voice in unison against the Bijbehara massacre, the Gaw Kadal massacre, Chattisinghpora massacre and the list goes on. The brides were raped, the grooms were killed but nobody across the world uttered a single word regarding this. My words may be harsh but the tragedies like Kunan Poshpora sparks fire in my blood.

The people of Kashmir do not need any ulterior reason to join guerrilla war. Tragedies like Kunan Pushpora (mass rape) push them to join in a fight against India and its army. The young guns of Kashmir, when they face the armed brutality, shift their career opportunity and join rebel organizations. I have hundreds of stories to narrate of how army has killed innocent people in the name of terrorism. The brutality by them at several places like Tral, Trehgam, Sopore, Kupwara push people to retaliate back against the action done by Indian army.

Wani endured horrific brutality, which motivates him to oppose the Indian occupation. He inspires bravery in the young guns of Kashmir. Recently, a 10th grader, known as “Newton of Tral” has joined his movement. The young boys believe only on one thing, _“Freedom is never given by oppressor; it must be demanded by the oppressed”._

Although the people of Kashmir are ready to demand their freedom by using whatever means available, they do not want conflict. The suffocating presence of the Indian Army, however, will not allow peace to prevail in the region. What Kashmir needs is a solution that is bred out of inclusive politics, not hostile militarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

one day when ur tokra of paaps will be filled you will pay for this..

What if Freedom fighter avange killings of inncoent protesters in TTP fashion by killing indian nationals in Kashmir? Dont push them too hard..


----------



## Jamwal's

10 killed now, not 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Another flood and the Kashmir will be drowned for good . Neither Humans will survive no their stupid ideas . Fight to satisfy false egos , great . Lets see how blind people will get .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uzair Shafiq [Босс]

Areesh said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...illing-kashmir-protests-live-updates-2903122/


Let's not stay silent? 
Lets use this start a social media campaign at least.
Kashmir has been oppressed for far to long and comments such as


Spy Master said:


> This is the Struggle to get Freedom....We Pakistanis are with our Kashmiri Brothers...One day you will get Freedom...!
> This is the repeat Telecast of same story...From 1857-1947...!


Is the problem. Unless we work for it, Unless we fight for them that can't happen not by there sacrifices alone.How do you expect 1 side to win over the other which is 7 times larger (1:7 civilian to IA ratio) and One side isn't and while the other is armed. How? We need to help them some how 
Send in weaponry do what India does. Start insurgencies in there country. Just look at what they've done to our country they deserve the same. Start fighting before it's too late.
Kashmir will be free soon In shaa Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Tipu7 said:


> Nothing special......
> Just Indian military doing routine work.
> Hope revenge will be taken ten folds ....
> Many Burhan will appear .......
> You cannot kill an idea..... and he was one.



I hope you know how this boy died- He didn't even fire a single bullet- one of his colleague was able to get some courage and shoot 2-4 rounds- and was taken down 1st- after seeing blood his hands froze he started crying and yelling at security forces- rather than using his weapon he was weeping at the sight of blood- before army put him out of his misery- You expect these types of kids to fight, these are all selfie type and video making boys they are not made for fighting- you should know that his whereabouts were leaked by his former colleague who again surrendered like a coward when surrounded and spilled all the beans- again this one too was the selfie type kid-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drashid

Oh boy I guarantee some Indian is going to slam me for this. 

Maybe, just maybe, India could give a referendum to that tiny strip of Kashmir, and not the whole region. I mean, it's such a small piece, and from what I know that seems to be where all the violence takes place.


----------



## Bossman

TejasMk3 said:


> Arshad Mehmood: Hanged, then buried by crowds of well-wishers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply the same to TTP, etc ,i.e the purest green.



No comparison here. Arshad Mehmood was not anti Pakistan. He murdered someone because of his beliefs. Infact TTP is anti state and not anti country. On the other hands Kashmiris are anti India and want independence or unification with Pakistan. It will happen, it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Drashid

45'22' said:


> I ll answer you in English this time
> Referrendum will never happen but we ll make sure that peace prevails in the regions,the ousted pandits are back and there is development.
> Secondly it may be a small region but its important to us for 2 reasons
> 1-its s strategic location which gives us a pretty good access to everything north of it
> 2- water
> 
> We are not willing to let go the place at any cost.Hope you understand.
> How is the Scotland referral going btw



It's clear peace won't happen unless either one of you is in pieces or a referendum occurs. 

Also, I'm not asking for a referendum for all of Jammu and Kashmir, I'm asking for one of that tiny strip called Kashmir. Last time I checked the region also consists of Ladac and Jammu, so I'm saying just that tiny strip near Pakistan.

As for water, it's so tiny it can't hold that much.

To answer your question in Scotland, we actually let them vote unlike you guys so put a sock in it.



vidhvansak said:


> yes India will be ready, if all the 200 million muslims are moved to pakistan first, take them and we will give you kashmir valley.



The UK doesn't want Kashmir valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

vidhvansak said:


> yes India will be ready, if all the 200 million muslims are moved to pakistan first, take them and we will give you kashmir valley.


Thats a wrong statement.....there are a large number of muslims in India who support India and i am talking about the majority here. India is there country and they dont need to go anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

R.I.P May he get a high place in Jannah but i am surprised to see indian members dragging in Baluchistan and Mumtaz qadri into this thread can't believe this. 
@django @Jonah Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Drashid said:


> It's clear peace won't happen unless either one of you is in pieces or a referendum occurs.
> 
> Also, I'm not asking for a referendum for all of Jammu and Kashmir, I'm asking for one of that tiny strip called Kashmir. Last time I checked the region also consists of Ladac and Jammu, so I'm saying just that tiny strip near Pakistan.
> 
> As for water, it's so tiny it can't hold that much.
> 
> To answer your question in Scotland, we actually let them vote unlike you guys so put a sock in it.
> 
> 
> 
> The UK doesn't want Kashmir valley.


You have no idea where kashmir is what it has 

Peace will prevail one day. 

I am not talking about that referral. After Brexit i heard they still want to be a part of EU and wanted a referrendum.Hence i asked when its happening


----------



## 45'22'

vidhvansak said:


> pakistan's whole base for asking kashmir is its muslim majority so it wants kashmir, so they should also take 200 million muslims who are still in India, thats only solution otherwise pakistan is welcome to keep brainwashing kashmiri and pakistani muslim youths to fight against India, we will keep on killing this filth.


Why our Muslims should go to Pak?
Pak may demand whatever they want 
What gives us the right to decide where our Muslim brothers will stay
Those who are anti India are free to leave India but those who love India should not be asked to move anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

vidhvansak said:


> its the only solution if pakistan wants kashmir this was directed to your secular brothers in pakistan. you want kashmir
> you need to take all the other muslims in India also. Otherwise keep on radicalizing your country and kashmirirs. We Indians will clean up the filth.



If indian muslims want a muslim homeland then they can partition india, they have nothing to do with us.

Kashmir is unfinished business after Partition, we in Pakistan didn't want to live with hindus so we got our own state, the same goes for Kashmiris they hate hindus but india forced them to live under occupation


----------



## Areesh

Jamwal's said:


> 10 killed now, not 8.



Congratulations to you.



Anees said:


> "Forgiving terrorist is god's job ...Arranging their meeting with god is our job" - Indian Army



And praising Indian army killing civilians is chutya's job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

vidhvansak said:


> lol Partition, if you want to open box of partition then you will not only get goodies you will also get the 200 million brothers and sisters of yours. Take your muslims living in India back we Hindus will gladly give you kashmir.
> Truly an unfinished business. lol
> Everything to do with you, thats what your Jinnah asked for seperate country for muslims of India, he didnt asked for separate country for panjabi or sindhi muslmans.



Pakistan is for Pakistanis not indian muslims.

The time period for Indian Muslims to come to Pakistan is long long gone 

They a born in india, live in india, pay taxes in india so if they are not happy in india and infia turns to a hindu extremist nation then the indian muslims need to partition india to form a new country, 

Pakistan may support them with weapons, training and intelligence but nothing more.

Kashmir the occupied part however belongs to Pakistan by right


----------



## sady

No one will understand what a muslim feels when he sees the dead body of a true mujahid. 

A world of rationale thought cannot fathom the longing of a muslim to be the one in that coffin rather than him.

Its far away from matters of land disputes, tyranny, injustice, terrorism, labels and hate. 

Indians keep on fanning the smoke away, but do realize what it does to fire underneath. 
...and the cycle of life and death, civilization and destruction continues to repeat itself.


----------



## Indika

vidhvansak said:


> pakistan's whole base for asking kashmir is its muslim majority so it wants kashmir, so they should also take 200 million muslims who are still in India, thats only solution otherwise pakistan is welcome to keep brainwashing kashmiri and pakistani muslim youths to fight against India, we will keep on killing this filth.


why would they go to pakistan? If that was the case why did bangladesh separate from them. Just bcos a few of them indulge in such stuff does not mean every one is with them. The silent majority does not support them, only problem is they are silent instead of raising their voice out of fear.


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Rest in piece soldier . 
.
.
Others will carry on your mission


----------



## BRAVO_

vidhvansak said:


> The time period for Indian Muslims to come to pakistan is long long gone, this includes kashmiri
> 
> They a born in india, live in india, pay taxes in india so if they are not happy in india and infia turns to a hindu extremist nation then the indian muslims are welcome to go to pakistan.
> 
> India may support them with tickets but nothing more.


All countries goes through a process called .. Built - Break - Built ... once india was divided in to several small states then under mughals it become a joint country later again many countries appear out of it on world map, Pakistan is one of them. and about current india every one knows china occupied several parts of india since 1947 such as

*Aksai Chin - *It is approximately 35,241 sq km in size
*Demchok* Region it is 500 sq km2 area
*Pinyin Region* is an area of nearly 5,800 km2.. etc 

its not about being muslim or hindus in india everybody is fighting for rights, for example these days "Nexalites" the main independence movement is dominated by the Hindus and they are very organized and every one aware of it, since the time of their rebellion 13,362 people have been killed so far out of which 2,461 are indian solders

point is .. until the govts are ruled by the Corrupt politicians, and where an ordinary person find no justice, where poor is getting more poorer and richer is getting more richer ... dream of a prosperity will remain just a dream there... its pretty much like a boat have many holes .. you will block one .. water will start leaking from the other. lets not be emotional, all south asian countries are facing the same issue. i red somewhere those societies where justice has been eliminated, destruction become their fate...... Russian were also once a major power they were having more military might than india but they did;t recovered once the issues went off from their hands.


----------



## BRAVO_

vidhvansak said:


> *India was one country much before mughals or much before arabian islam took shape, much before jesus or western civilization, before british it was marathas who were ruling most of India.*
> 
> And rest of rant you are posting, it should be much for your own nation, where mujahirs, sindhi nationalists, balochis and afganis are fighting for their rights against a panjabi military. So pakistan has too many holes doesnt seems like it can control much in future.


you really increased my knowledge through providing this info that Marhatas were ruling india much before islam Jesus and so on ... *otherwise i was thinking they ruled india from 1674 to 1818 ... *


----------



## BRAVO_

ooo bahi you should read your post before posting them .. now as usual you will change it in to something else .


----------



## sady

fenku said:


> Yeah we can see that in today's syria, iraq and afgainstan.....when all try to kill each other...recent madina blast is one of the example


For guidance of any muslim reading this thread, I write this reply. A knife only knows how to cut. It is the user who uses it for beneficial purposes. Jihad and qitaal are two separate entities. Jihad has a certain set of rules and regulations without following which you are a Qatil and fasaadi not a mujahid. Excesses leads one to Fasaad. 

To the Indians, being confident and secure means you shouldn't be on this forum trying to convince us. 

Ignorance is a bliss.


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Sandman said:


> R.I.P May he get a high place in Jannah but i am surprised to see indian members dragging in Baluchistan and Mumtaz qadri into this thread can't believe this.
> @django @Jonah Arthur


Entire word is mourning Burhan's sacrifice and PDF administration allow Indian members to insult him.
I am very disappointed brother, Eidhi and Burhan lost their live same day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Jonah Arthur said:


> Entire word is mourning for Burhan's sacrifice and PDF administration allow Indian members to insult him.
> I am very disappointed brother, Eidhi and Burhan lost their live same day.


And May Allah grant both of them a high place in jannah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Sandman said:


> And May Allah grant both of them a high place in jannah


Amen and those who are involved in Burhan's murder will pay for their crime.

@The Sandman 

VIDEOolice on Saturday said that eight civilians lost their lives during the ongoing violence in Kashmir.
Addressing a news conference here at PCR, Additional Director General of Police (CID) S M Sahai and Inspector General of Police Kashmir zone Javaiad Mujtaba Gillani said that eight civilian lost their lives during the ongoing violence in Kashmir following the killing of most popular Hizb-ul-Mujahideen commander, Burhan Muzaffar Wani while one among them died due to drowning. “96 police officials sustained injuries during the clashes while three police personnel are missing. Some weapons were also taken away by the youth,” he said.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1429977130361276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Jonah Arthur said:


> Some weapons were also taken away by the youth,”


 so like they snatched them or what?


----------



## The Sandman

cloud_9 said:


> I don't think Indian's have any love for Kashmiris in the valley! The country needs that land for strategic importance and that's the only and sad truth.


and for that you will even allow your GOVT to kill people?


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Sandman said:


> so like they snatched them or what?


Actually their is a shortage of weapons in valley. Only operational mujahideen have SMGs but very low bullets, underground workers snatch rifles from local police to use against occupiers.


----------



## Burhan Wani

gayMo said:


> As zakir naik would say we are terrorizing the terrorists. He is a third rate fellow who encourages people to do murder. He had many girlfriends and cheated in them.
> Bhagat singh was a great man, burhan is a terrorist
> 
> 
> India should drive out occupier ideology from kashmir and Pakistan
> 
> 
> If they kill govenment forces and drive out natice hindus then nithing wrong in eliminating the entire musljm populace.


This movement is not like Khalistan or other related movements. It will rise day by day trust me.


----------



## Burhan Wani

gayMo said:


> Hmm you havr a point. I am concerned. But does not mean that i dont try to protect my interests. For indians Kashmir is a part of India and we will try to hold on to it. I am not going to say useless statements like we will do this or that. We will try our best and this will not be resolved without lots of bloodshed.
> Pakistan has been instrumental in creating terror in india and i hope they pay are made to pay for it.


One thing you should keep in your mind that Pakistan is not involved in it, if they were than revenge will be too close. For the sake of your interest you kill unarmed youngsters and poorly equipped freedom fighters coward and shameful act.. We want to resolve this issue on table but you force us to increase spectrum of our activities.
You cannot face one Pathankot attack, i think how can you take more opposition and intensity.


----------



## Hulk

Does not matter how many people come to his funeral. Everyone who picks gun will meet his fate. His father said he scarifices him for Islam. Clearly accepting it's a religious fight and not for Kashmiri. Just like where Sunni have problem with Shia government in Iraq. It's the same thing, these guys basically are driven by hate ideology and hate people based on religion vs merit. They are blot to humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

Here people love such big words like Sea ..... I still remember million march in London for Kashmir ... which end up with slogans of* Go Bilawal Go  *


terry5 said:


>


----------



## Burhan Wani

gayMo said:


> Hizbul mujahideen is from Pakistan. And what you say abiut pathankt or mumbai and such pak sponsired acts is too simplistic. When people who are on suicide mission come it will take time to neutralize them. I am nit debating on capapbilities of indian army.


Hizbul Mujahideen is pure Kashmiri movement and it is not related to Mumbai attack. 
Yes personnel involved in Pathankot were somehow belong to Hizb through UJC. It is a long debate i just want to say Russia, America and allies faced a lot pain in Afghanistan and you should believe that they are more capable than you.
Capability do not matter, plan and motivation matters.

It is in your favor that Pakistan have a strong influence over Kashmiri militant organisations, and they control them to maintain good relations with India and minimize international pressure. 
The day these militant organisations become independent like Taliban then you cannot hold valley in your hand longer.
Pakistan army and government are your friends and they will do whatever favourable for you.


----------



## Crixus

Isnt it what whole Pakistani populace want ??



Jonah Arthur said:


> Hizbul Mujahideen is pure Kashmiri movement and it is not related to Mumbai attack.
> Yes personnel involved in Pathankot were somehow belong to Hizb through UJC. It is a long debate i just want to say Russia, America and allies faced a lot pain in Afghanistan and you should believe that they are more capable than you.
> Capability do not matter, plan and motivation matters.
> 
> It is in your favor that Pakistan have a strong influence over Kashmiri militant organisations, and they control them to maintain good relations with India and minimize international pressure.
> The day these militant organisations become independent like Taliban then *you cannot hold valley in your hand longe*r.
> Pakistan army and government are your friends and they will do whatever favourable for you.


----------



## Burhan Wani

kaykay said:


> lolz but truth is that, It has only been declined with every passing day...


The reason behind it is friendly Pakistani government.
Now strategy has been changed.


----------



## kaykay

Jonah Arthur said:


> The reason behind it is friendly Pakistani government.
> Now strategy has been changed.


Not really....reason is Rashtriya Rifles, Kashmiri Police and a massive network of local Kashmiri spies. Back in 95, Rashtriya Rifles was formed with handful jawans and now they are numbered 65000 along with 55,000 local Kashmiri police. Now a days only some lucky terrorists survives one or two years as most of them are killed within months after joining terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

sarjenprabhu said:


> People participating in terrorists funerals not new in kashmir... nothing is going to change the reality... 80s were the worst and look back what happened? ??? You people should be wise and understand india would never let go kashmir.



Its really good to see that U guys still aint appreciating the fact that times have changed after Pakistan's armed support for Kashmir vanished. This very resistance is totally local and being run by local Kashmir youth and support for them are increasing so much that even Mr Omar ABDULLAH has to take to twitter to warn U guys whats lying ahead. We no longer need to send anyone across LOC as now moral and political support for this cause is more than enough.


----------



## Burhan Wani

kaykay said:


> Not really....reason is Rashtriya Rifles, Kashmiri Police and a massive network of local Kashmiri spies. Back in 95, Rashtriya Rifles was formed with handful jawans and now they are numbered 65000 along with 55,000 local Kashmiri police. Now a days only some lucky terrorists survives one or two years as most of them are killed within months after joining terrorists.


You cannot understand leave it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Kashmir Bane Ga PAKISTAN.


----------



## shah1398

sarjenprabhu said:


> And you're not appropriating the fact that times have not changed as well... IA is more than prepared for what lies ahead... thats the main reason IA is stabbing the militants very hard... where do you think IA and Kashmir police is getting the intel???? There're 100s of local spies within the terrorists and terrorist sympathizers.
> 
> No matter how hard you try India would never give up Kashmir..... India fought 4 wars with pakistan for Kashmir... and you think this chota bheems are taking kashmir away from India????
> 
> Then remember what your officials said again and again and now Hina warned pakistan could never take kashmir with wars....



So much prepared that they cant even take out some 200-220 odd fighters? But the same "Chota Beems" (as U wud love to call them) are targeting your convoys,camps, installations etc etc on non stop basis? I have already quoted the official version from IA of this 200-220 claim in case Ur next question was the same. Yes Miss Hina warned/said/explained or whatever as it suits her being ex Foreign Minister and she exactly said so in line with our current strategy of supporting the Kashmir cause morally and politically as rest is being done by Kashmiris themselves like i said earlier.


----------



## Liquidmetal

AKD said:


> Yes, in killings of all terrorists in Kashmir


Yes also known as the indian occupying force


----------



## Sipahi

Anees said:


> A Strong army and air force cannot save people from Drone attack killing own civilian and what u doing and against baloch movement by kidnapping disappre of common civilian ,
> Be silent when China ban Ramadan fast , who is real chutya ???




Still you.


----------



## ejaz007

Mustang06 said:


> It's funny to see so many threads dedicated to a terrorist! Pakistanis are mourning as if some national hero has died.



If he was a terrorist them why are there protests by common Kashmiri's?

Why has situation become out of control to impose curfew?

Why locals mourn his death?

Why are police stations under attack by Kashmiri's?

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/curf...an-muzaffar-wani-is-killed-10-updates-1429562

http://scroll.in/article/811467/in-...rhan-wani-the-poster-boy-of-the-new-militancy


----------



## ejaz007

Kashmir is occupied by India but wont remain so for long.


----------



## Faris Shah

16 innocent Kashmir's killed by Indian terrorist army in Kashmir, hundreds of people are injured & no news coverage. Shameful, Pathetic & sell out Pakistani media. Disgusting!


----------



## ejaz007

sarjenprabhu said:


> These types of statements are getting old..
> 
> Didnt Pakistanis took it to the streets when Osama and Sadam were killed
> My grandpa told me this... Pakistanis were saying this since 48 it seems...



A very few Pakistani's even less than 1000 in number demonstrating against Osama and Saddam's death means nothing. An Indian source link shared above clearly states where all roads on day were leading to.

Go through recent BBC documentary which shows those people who tore down Saddam's statue in Baghdad share their views and these were very much pro Saddam.

Your grandpa would have also said if he was born before 1947 that India shall never be divided. I am sure many others in undivided India were of the view that India shall never be divided.

Some liberation struggles achieve their goal soon some later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

cloud_9 said:


> I don't think Indian's have any love for Kashmiris in the valley! The country needs that land for strategic importance and that's the only and sad truth.



And do anyone seems to care?

These are 3 scenarios,

1) IOK becomes independent ......... one more muslim country in the world.
2) IOK remains under indian occupation .......... more muslim population growing in india and indian keep spending.
3) IOK merges with it's historical land i.e pakistan .......... pakistan get's it's historical land.


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> 8 civilians and 3 police got killed


I wish the number was reverse...


----------



## Stephen Cohen

15 Civilians and 2 Policemen have died -- Latest news


----------



## Areesh

Sneaker said:


> And praising terrorist is another terrorist's job.



And supporting terrorists is India's job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

It is sad that we have to kill one of our own, but Burhan didn't left us with no choice. He has become quite a threat to peace in the valley. However misguided, he was one of was. I personally felt very bad of him being killed. I would have prefered him to have surrendered.


----------



## $@rJen

ejaz007 said:


> A very few Pakistani's even less than 1000 in number demonstrating against Osama and Saddam's death means nothing. An Indian source link shared above clearly states where all roads on day were leading to.
> 
> Go through recent BBC documentary which shows those people who tore down Saddam's statue in Baghdad share their views and these were very much pro Saddam.
> 
> Your grandpa would have also said if he was born before 1947 that India shall never be divided. I am sure many others in undivided India were of the view that India shall never be divided.
> 
> Some liberation struggles achieve their goal soon some later.



Few or more.... its undeniable truth tht Pakistanis support terrorism.... go look at the net there're thousands of Pakistanis actively supporting IS.

Some will never achieve... India is not weak to give up.. and certainty not a strategic location like Kashmir. So why dont you stop playing with kashmiri people's lives.


----------



## shah1398

sarjenprabhu said:


> Lol so you dont know what's Asymmetric warfare???? IA and kashmir police are doing a fine job at it. And they are well prepared.
> 
> Lol... you prople still cant see the reality can you??? We had 3,4 wars for kashmir and we didnt give up kashmir... so again i asking you, do you honestly think India would give up kashmir to this chota Beems, ???? Never.. and they and you're providing as reasons to kill them that would be justified .... so again i pity this fools who are being played by guys in Islamabad.



Lol. While U were playing asymmetric warfare on likes of Counter Strike, I was doing so on the ground. So yeah U must know more than I do. 
Yes we have fought so many wars and neither U had given up Kashmir nor us. In fact we now hold lands which are actually claimed by India to be theirs as is more evident in the so called new map of yours. So let me guess....actually its Pakistan who is the aggressor here who is occupying your land unlawfully as per your stance. Aint it the case? Its damn good to know that U aint getting the message I am trying to convey as those guys are playing on their own turf on their own and help from Islamabad is almost negligible right now. Here again am not at all pointing at resurrection of Khalistan movement just in the vicinity of Kashmir or Maosit and Naxal movement on the other side. Nonetheless IS is knocking at your door step from Bangladesh side but yes denial is the best way to say ALL IS WELL. Good Luck and that would be all from my side


----------



## beijingwalker

*9 killed, scored injured in Kashmir clashes




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

beijingwalker said:


> *9 killed, scored injured in Kashmir clashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There are multiple threads already running on this topic. Kindly contribute in them.


----------



## $@rJen

shah1398 said:


> Lol. While U were playing asymmetric warfare on likes of Counter Strike, I was doing so on the ground. So yeah U must know more than I do.
> Yes we have fought so many wars and neither U had given up Kashmir nor us. In fact we now hold lands which are actually claimed by India to be theirs as is more evident in the so called new map of yours. So let me guess....actually its Pakistan who is the aggressor here who is occupying your land unlawfully as per your stance. Aint it the case? Its damn good to know that U aint getting the message I am trying to convey as those guys are playing on their own turf on their own and help from Islamabad is almost negligible right now. Here again am not at all pointing at resurrection of Khalistan movement just in the vicinity of Kashmir or Maosit and Naxal movement on the other side. Nonetheless IS is knocking at your door step from Bangladesh side but yes denial is the best way to say ALL IS WELL. Good Luck and that would be all from my side



Lol.... Its not india who is crying over these lands but pakistan who wants it very badly.... guess who is holding your jugular vein.. as Indian establishments already said they dont want the territory held by pakistan. But can pakistan say the same thing??? So the balla in Pakistani court... and can they do something about it,???? Yes they tried and failed very badly that now Hina could say pakistan can never get kashmir with Wars....


----------



## beijingwalker

*Indian Army Throw Stones on Ambulance in Kashmir




*


----------



## ejaz007

sarjenprabhu said:


> Few or more.... its undeniable truth tht Pakistanis support terrorism.... go look at the net there're thousands of Pakistanis actively supporting IS.
> 
> Some will never achieve... India is not weak to give up.. and certainty not a strategic location like Kashmir. So why dont you stop playing with kashmiri people's lives.



Indians are justifying and supporting state terrorism in Kashmir.

We are note playing with their lives you are.


----------



## Hulk

What I am hearing that actual encounter minus cordon only lasted 4 min. Burhan was crying before he was shot, they only managed to fire 2 bullets. Additionally, it is learnt that Kashmir militants are having serious shortage of weapons forget guns they do not have enough bullets.


----------



## Falcon29

Faris Shah said:


> 16 innocent Kashmir's killed by Indian terrorist army in Kashmir, hundreds of people are injured & no news coverage. Shameful, Pathetic & sell out Pakistani media. Disgusting!



Can you share it here?


----------



## cloud_9

American Pakistani said:


> And do anyone seems to care?
> 
> These are 3 scenarios,
> 
> 1) IOK becomes independent ......... one more muslim country in the world.
> 2) IOK remains under indian occupation .......... more muslim population growing in india and indian keep spending.
> 3) IOK merges with it's historical land i.e pakistan .......... pakistan get's it's historical land.


Scenario 2 sounds plausible.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sarjenprabhu said:


> Lol.... Pakistanis should be the last ones to accuse others of terrorism.
> 
> You're the one playing and distroying lives of kashmiri and uneducated Pakistani youths. You brainwash them and send them across to die by the hands of Indians.



So we brain washed the entire Kashmir which is protesting ? We killed 19 Kashmiri youth ? We injured 200 Kashmiris ?

We sent Burhan Wani of IOK and other freedom fighters ?


--

As for terrorism...
LTTE in Sri Lanka
Maoists in Nepal
MB in EP
BLA
etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So we brain washed the entire Kashmir which is protesting ? We killed 19 Kashmiri youth ? We injured 200 Kashmiris ?
> 
> We sent Burhan Wani of IOK and other freedom fighters ?
> 
> 
> --
> 
> As for terrorism...
> LTTE in Sri Lanka
> Maoists in Nepal
> MB in EP
> BLA
> etc etc.



..entire kashmir???? Very few brain washed separatists. That's it.

What were the 19 kashmiris were doing??? Were they angels??? If you're attacking security forces and trying to steal their guns that's what would happen. You dont go near a armed cop and start to attack him. 2 police men also were killed... by the so called peaceful protesters... wani was just a kid... his kidish behaviour itself sealed his fate. And there're thousands of foreign fighters killed than the kashmiri guys.... 

Go to the international forums and ask them who support terrorism india or Pakistan... 99% would point the finger at you.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sarjenprabhu said:


> ..entire kashmir???? Very few brain washed separatists. That's it.



Very few ; Funeral of Burhan Wani





















> What were the 19 kashmiris were doing??? Were they angels??? If you're attacking security forces and trying to steal their guns that's what would happen. You dont go near a armed cop and start to attack him. 2 police men also were killed... by the so called peaceful protesters... wani was just a kid... his kidish behaviour itself sealed his fate. And there're thousands of foreign fighters killed than the kashmiri guys....


Is that why you have killed 19,injured hundreds and there is a curfew? While your troops are seen attackint ambulances?



> Go to the international forums and ask them who support terrorism india or Pakistan... 99% would point the finger at you.




And SL,Nepal,Pakistan etc aren't part of the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

NEW DELHI — Protesters clashed with the police in the Indian state of Jammu and Kashmir on Sunday, the second day of widespread unrest after a separatist militant leader was killed in a gun battle with security forces on Friday.

The death toll from two days of violence rose to at least 19 on Sunday, according to a police official in Srinagar, the state’s summer capital, who requested anonymity because he was not authorized to speak with reporters.

In addition to the protesters who were killed, a policeman died when protesters pushed the vehicle he had been driving into the Jhelum River, the police said in a statement on Sunday.

The demonstrations began Saturday after security forces killed Burhan Muzaffar Wani, a young commander for the Hizbul Mujahedeen, a Kashmiri rebel group.

Mr. Wani had become a prominent face of separatist sentiment in the Kashmir valley, an area at the center of an independence movement that has waned since its peak in the 1990s, at the height of an insurgency, but that has never completely disappeared.

Photo




Volunteers at a hospital assisting an injured youth who was shot during clashes between security forces and protesters in Srinagar on Sunday. Hospitals received more than 400 injured, and at least 19 have died in the violence. CreditTauseef Mustafa/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
Both India and Pakistan claim the disputed territory of Kashmir.

Security forces have been accused of human rights abuses while struggling to contain the insurgency and its aftermath.

The police statement said protesters throughout the valley had attacked police stations, police cars, a fire truck and a railway station, setting fire to security vehicles and government property. The statement also said individuals the police suspect to be militants either lobbed grenades or fired at security officers in three areas of the valley.

Curfew continued in the entire valley of Kashmir on Sunday; mobile internet and train services were suspended.

Hospitals in Kashmir received more than 400 injured, said Dr. Adil Ashraf of the Shri Maharaja Hari Singh Hospital in Srinagar. He said his hospital alone had received more than 130 wounded people in the past two days, most with pellet and bullet injuries.

Dr. Ashraf, whose hospital receives information about casualties from all government hospitals in the valley, said 22 people had died in the violence in the past two days.

The Jammu and Kashmir Coalition for Civil Society said in a statement on Sunday that police and security forces had “assaulted the patients and attendants inside the hospitals and ambulances.”
Mr. Wani had become prominent in the valley in part because he was the rare example of a local rebel who had attached his face to his cause. He was active on social media, garnering a following as he posted photographs of himself and his associates in battle fatigues, often carrying arms.

“He was not personally associated with violence so much, but was associated with leadership,” said Syed Ata Hasnain, a retired Indian Army general who spent more than two decades serving in Kashmir. He said Mr. Wani had “conveyed the message of azadi,” or freedom, a word that has been a battle cry in Kashmir for decades.

But the scale of the outpouring of anger at the security establishment that Kashmir witnessed over the weekend could not be explained by Mr. Wani’s appeal alone, some analysts said.

Gull Mohammad Wani, a professor of political science at the University of Kashmir, said the outpouring of anger could be blamed on the lack of outreach from the government to the freedom-seeking elements in the valley, a reticence that he said had been exacerbated by the government led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Mr. Wani lamented that violence in Kashmir had become “the only means of communicating with Delhi or the rest of the world.”

“A political response from the government is missing,” said Mohammed Yousuf Tarigami, a lawmaker in Kashmir for the past two decades.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/11/world/asia/death-toll-kashmir-protests.html


----------



## WaLeEdK2




----------



## Pandora

Its 21 now


----------



## American Pakistani

cloud_9 said:


> Scenario 2 sounds plausible.



Like I said all 3 scenarios suite pakistan.

In scenario 2, kashmiris keep thrashing indian occupier terrorists and India keep spending.


----------



## cloud_9

American Pakistani said:


> Like I said all 3 scenarios suite pakistan.
> 
> In scenario 2, kashmiris keep thrashing indian occupier terrorists and India keep spending.


Money is becoming a non-issue as time passes and Kashmir doesn't affect anybody outside the valley directly in a big way.All you would see is big headlines or tv shows for a few days.


----------



## American Pakistani

cloud_9 said:


> Money is becoming a non-issue as time passes and Kashmir doesn't affect anybody outside the valley directly in a big way.All you would see is big headlines or tv shows for a few days.



No problema. As long as their population keep growing.


----------



## cloud_9

American Pakistani said:


> No problema. As long as their population keep growing.


Looks like it's settled then.....


----------



## Soumitra




----------

